# The itch in full swing



## InlandKid

Well I got the itch and its getting worst the closer season approaches. I look everyday a new gear going hmm how much better could that make my spread, I look a new jackets going is that warmer than what I have. I can't wait till opening day starts. I ordered a kit to flock the heads of my drake mallards, and to re-flock my goose floaters. My neighbors must think I am raising geese in my garage from all the practicing I've been doing. Anyone else have the itch like me?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah

Itching for deer and birds, bad.


----------



## ducky152000

Yep, got new reeds and a new call last week, got the c.o.d awesome call! I have yet to bottom the reed out you can go as fast as you want, hiccups and spit notes sound awesome on it, very good call. Been calling every day, got all the blinds mudded and been wacking the crows for practice on the beretta


----------



## InlandKid

I've been eyeballing the c.o.d and the n.b.n thinking of pulling the trigger, if I can get some overtime a work before season gets here I'll be ordering me one of them.


----------



## JimmyZ

The dreams have started for me already. Some have been about missing opening day and one was "it was duck season and I wasn't hunting" . More like nightmares.


----------



## sea squatch

absolutely!!!! THe thought of waterfowl season opener has consumed my brain! I can not wait to get out and in the blind. Dont know what it is about waterfowling but when seasons are open, all others are closed untill further notice. Love [email protected]


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Mushijobah said:


> Itching for deer and birds, bad.


I heard you were itching for other reasons......


----------



## firstflight111

Mushijobah said:


> Itching for deer and birds, bad.


you know they make a cream for the itch you speak of


----------



## firstflight111

ducky152000 said:


> Yep, got new reeds and a new call last week, got the c.o.d awesome call! I have yet to bottom the reed out you can go as fast as you want, hiccups and spit notes sound awesome on it, very good call. Been calling every day, got all the blinds mudded and been wacking the crows for practice on the beretta


if you paint it you never have to mud again  i hate the mud and mess


----------



## ducky152000

Mudding seem more practical for me I dont use snow covers so after late season all my blinds are from snow spray, the spray is hard to get off so mudding cures the problem, I If i painted I would have to paint every year


----------



## firstflight111

ducky152000 said:


> Mudding seem more practical for me I dont use snow covers so after late season all my blinds are from snow spray, the spray is hard to get off so mudding cures the problem, I If i painted I would have to paint every year


ahh no you dont mine have been painted for 5 years ..and i spray snow just wipes right off ..i take mine out when it gets warm and spray them with the hose ..what snow are you useing ..i use the dollar a can stuff ..


----------



## ducky152000

Yep, I use the walmart stuff you can buy for a dollar after Christmas, I've tried just spraying off, and its stays in the fabric, I have painted one blind a groundforce the reason why I painted it was because I do alot of lake hunting on sand points when they draw the water down so I found some paint that was exactly the same color of the sand, feild kayki is too dark. If it works for you great, but I rather mud my blinds,


----------



## Plavo

Im ready!!


----------



## DuckMan1006

Nice picture Plavo... 

I've been ready since last season closed! I've got my 4 year old son and 5 year old nephew blowing duck calls driving my wife and sister crazy!! It's great...


----------



## big_fish

it consumes most of my thoughts I have been working with the dog,turning a few new calls checking out new gear looking for birds when we are fishing and getting ready for waterfowl boot camp in columbus on the 21 cant wait


----------



## Plavo

Right on DuckMan....Start them young !!!


----------



## radar3321

I got all my maps and calls out today. I just cant wait. Any info on this year's regs?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firstflight111

heres some of my season last year


----------



## I_Shock_Em

That's one nice silver Dodge in that first pic FF111 

Well if pictures are what we are doing, here's a few from last year:


----------



## Mushijobah

I_Shock_Em said:


> I heard you were itching for other reasons......





firstflight111 said:


> you know they make a cream for the itch you speak of


U guys are real funny...............

Nice pics and piles!


----------



## JimmyZ

Nothing better


----------



## firstflight111

mushijobah said:


> u guys are real funny...............:d
> 
> nice pics and piles!


maybe if you weren't so mean to me i could let you hang for a day..lmao


----------



## Mushijobah

firstflight111 said:


> maybe if you weren't so mean to me i could let you hang for a day..lmao


Do I have to get down on my knees and beg?! I'm not that bad of a guy....ask Mark....no wait, ask Jon....Mark's opinion aint worth much


----------



## I_Shock_Em

I couldn't really tell you if Kyle's a bad guy or not......I don't get to see him that often because he always seems to back out on plans last minute.....


----------



## ringmuskie9

I_Shock_Em said:


> I couldn't really tell you if Kyle's a bad guy or not......I don't get to see him that often because he always seems to back out on plans last minute.....


Mark e Mark, I've met Kyle before he seems like a good dude to me


----------



## firstflight111

one weekend we will all have to get a hunt up and crush some birds


----------



## I_Shock_Em

ringmuskie9 said:


> Mark e Mark, I've met Kyle before he seems like a good dude to me


Kyle's a great guy, that is when ever he actually shows up for fishing/hunting activities!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! (It's been a while since I've busted your balls K!!! Still waiting for you to come up and crush some eyes)



What you been up to Mr. Ring?


----------



## Mushijobah

Hehehe I know you love me, there's no foolin. Glad to see ring back on here and postin!


----------



## ringmuskie9

Whats up guys..... Things have been busy lately. Bought a new place couple months ago and been remodeling the whole thing.... Good news is I should finish up tiling my last bathroom this weekend!!! Can't imagine all this going on during hunting season. 

You guys posting pictures already got me thinking about the season. Can't wait to get back out. Were heading to N. Dakota this year. Anyone been out there? This will be my first time just wondering what to expect.

Whats everyone up too... Anyone doing any good fishing?


----------



## goose commander

good to hear from you scott. hey i will speak for kyle hes a great guy. the only suggestion i give is dont let him touch your mojos...lol. he decided to test the wings floatability on one of mine. needless to say, some smallie in alum creek is using it for a home now. aint that right kyle......hehehehehehehe


----------



## Mushijobah

lol yes yes it's true. Sorry man!!! I've taken some mojo wing handling classes since then and I should be good to go.

Scott, congrats!


----------

